
Would it interest you, If you could fix a meeting by a tap on your contact list? - crazyfrog11
When whatsapp came into picture, there were so many chat clients already (yahoo messenger, icq, orkut chat etc etc) but still whatsapp clicked - reason, its ease of use and the feeling that once downloaded, the users contacts were already there to just chat. 
Applying the same logic to meetings, emails are so vague, each person has tons of them, when it comes to inviting people to events, one is really not sure which one to send the invite to. The phone number, on the other had is unique, so we have developed a meetings+tasks based app under the project name &quot;meetnumber&quot;. Would love to hear your esteemed feedback and advice on what you think of it and what can be done to make it better. This is a MVP.
======
crazyfrog11
link to the project : [https://meetnumber.com](https://meetnumber.com)

